# router...



## messias (30. März 2002)

hi! 
ich denk mal mein prob gehoert in diesem forum da ja router auch was mit netzwerk zu tun hat... also ich hab einen smc router... mein problem is das battlecom (sprachprogramm) nich geht... hab schon ghoert ich muss "ports" frei schalten . nur kein plan wie , wo und wann und wieviele ich davon frei schalten muss...
helft mir bitte  

gruß


----------



## Sibbe2k (1. April 2002)

jo du musst die battlecom ports freischalten, wie du das machst steht im Manual zum Router und welche das sind wird sich bei Battlecom auch rausfinden lassen.


----------



## messias (1. April 2002)

*...*

welche das sind wird sich bei Battlecom auch rausfinden lassen. <- wie find ich das raus ?


----------



## messias (2. April 2002)

schaut denn keiner mehr in den thread ? och kommt schon, weiß doch das ihr sowas wisst :]


----------



## freekazoid (2. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

ganz einfach...versuch's an der quelle bei dem hersteller.


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

oder auf der HP vom Hersteller!...


----------



## freekazoid (3. April 2002)

> oder auf der HP vom Hersteller!...



...wie wenn ich nicht genau DAS gmeint hätte


----------



## C.Bird (4. April 2002)

Hätt ja auch sein können das du gmeint hast
1)Dort wo es Produziert wird
2)Wo ers kauft hat
3)sonst was

aber egal ... wollts ja nur Klarstellen


----------



## Nils Hitze (8. April 2002)

*ähm ...*

Müssten die Ports sein, aber ich gebe keine Garantie...

47624/tcp
2300-2400/tcp
2300-2400/udp

Pfote, Kojote


----------

